# MAA State Outdoor Championship this weekend at Anne Arundel Archers



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

Sure did take you Fairylanders long enough to say something about this shoot :zip:


----------



## montigre (Oct 13, 2008)

Brown Hornet said:


> Sure did take you Fairylanders long enough to say something about this shoot :zip:


Yeah...yeah....I know....Our usual heralder has other things on his mind right now, so I thought I'd better step in....

Will you and your gang be able to make it out???:wink:


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

Maybe...but I wouldn't put money on it. We were talking about it...but I seriously doubt it at this point.


----------



## Raider2000 (Oct 21, 2003)

My daughter & I will be there camped at the KOA..

I hope to see as many of my friends from here there this weekend..


----------



## blondstar (Aug 15, 2006)

Raider2000 said:


> My daughter & I will be there camped at the KOA..
> 
> I hope to see as many of my friends from here there this weekend..


We are staying there to in one of the cabins See ya there


----------



## Raider2000 (Oct 21, 2003)

blondstar said:


> We are staying there to in one of the cabins See ya there


Becky, my 2 lil ones & I will have our Bobcat Camper & NanaYak is pitching a tent next to us but I told her that we have the room inside if she wanted to enjoy some A/C..

This'll be my first Field shoot, been shooting 3D for 20 years & Nana said I should try it..


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

Raider2000 said:


> Becky, my 2 lil ones & I will have our Bobcat Camper & NanaYak is pitching a tent next to us but I told her that we have the room inside if she wanted to enjoy some A/C..
> 
> This'll be my first Field shoot, been shooting 3D for 20 years & Nana said I should try it..


It is only going to be around 80 this weekend....She shouldn't need to much A/C :wink:


----------



## Rattleman (Jul 6, 2004)

This is just a correction. Unfortunately we are not able to have camping at the range do to Park restrictions. Sorry for any inconvienence. Ed


----------



## nanayak (Dec 6, 2008)

Brown Hornet said:


> It is only going to be around 80 this weekend....She shouldn't need to much A/C :wink:


Trust me... I can live without A/C... my biggest concern isn't the temp. It's the fact that every field shoot I've been to outta New England has been rained on. But rain or shine, I'm shooting.


----------



## montigre (Oct 13, 2008)

nanayak said:


> Trust me... I can live without A/C... my biggest concern isn't the temp. It's the fact that every field shoot I've been to outta New England has been rained on. But rain or shine, I'm shooting.


You just keep that rain away for this weekend. I'll have to do an Indian no-rain dance.


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

nanayak said:


> Trust me... I can live without A/C... my biggest concern isn't the temp. It's the fact that every field shoot I've been to outta New England has been rained on. But rain or shine, I'm shooting.


Well stop messing up everybody else.....


----------



## nanayak (Dec 6, 2008)

montigre said:


> You just keep that rain away for this weekend. I'll have to do an Indian no-rain dance.


I'll make sure to have BeeS take a video of your dance... 



Brown Hornet said:


> Well stop messing up everybody else.....


Hey I'm trying... but ya know, I'm used to stuff falling from the sky, rain, trees, snow.... 

wonder if I can get it to snow this weekend???? LOL


----------



## Raider2000 (Oct 21, 2003)

Hey I've shot feathers from my Recurve in the rain before, it ain't that bad..


----------



## nanayak (Dec 6, 2008)

Raider2000 said:


> Hey I've shot feathers from my Recurve in the rain before, it ain't that bad..


That 's because you don't melt... :set1_thinking: or do you?:chortle:


----------



## Raider2000 (Oct 21, 2003)

nanayak said:


> That 's because you don't melt... :set1_thinking: or do you?:chortle:


I've yet to melt but maybe I could get wobbly knees if the right type of distraction is inplay. :wink: J/K


----------



## nanayak (Dec 6, 2008)

Raider2000 said:


> I've yet to melt but maybe I could get wobbly knees if the right type of distraction is inplay. :wink: J/K


:set1_thinking:



:faint:

:becky:


----------



## montigre (Oct 13, 2008)

*MD States*

Just keepin this near the top for a while...:wink:


----------



## IGluIt4U (Sep 22, 2004)

You'd be well advised to bring rain gear if ya don't wanna get too wet..the forecast will bring rain and wind from our Friend Danny out in the Atlantic for our weekend.. :rain: :rain: :rain: :tongue:


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

Who is affraid of a little rain? :wink:

Good practice for Redding....or Nats if it rains like it did this year on Sun. 

Just keep your scope as free of drops as possible...the water out of your peep...and your marks dry....no when you need to add yards from the rain :wink:

Have fun...everyone else is wet also.


----------



## montigre (Oct 13, 2008)

IGluIt4U said:


> You'd be well advised to bring rain gear if ya don't wanna get too wet..the forecast will bring rain and wind from our Friend Danny out in the Atlantic for our weekend.. :rain: :rain: :rain: :tongue:


Got my sailing foulies and puddle waders pulled out and ready to go. Not gonna let a little atmospheric moisture spoil my fun....:tongue::wink:


----------



## Rattleman (Jul 6, 2004)

montigre said:


> Got my sailing foulies and puddle waders pulled out and ready to go. Not gonna let a little atmospheric moisture spoil my fun....:tongue::wink:


YOU ARE GOING TO LOOK LIKE THE GORTEN FISHERMAN. What a mental image (and I know mental)


----------



## Raider2000 (Oct 21, 2003)

I've got my gear ready, Erin on the other hand I'll have to do with a pancho maybe & umbrella for her.
Good thing she's shootong with me.


----------



## jtmoney (Jan 14, 2009)

yall have fun


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

All I want to know is are you a mudder...or are you like OBT and run from the rain? :noidea:

Is your gear rain ready?


----------



## montigre (Oct 13, 2008)

Brown Hornet said:


> Is your gear rain ready?


?? Something special we should be doin when anticipating a deluge?? :dontknow:


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

montigre said:


> ?? Something special we should be doin when anticipating a deluge?? :dontknow:


Yea, wear a white shirt. 

A zip lock bag would come in handy to cover your scope between targets if you don't have something else.


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

montigre said:


> ?? Something special we should be doin when anticipating a deluge?? :dontknow:


Well let's see....do you use anything that will get messed up or not work the same if it is soaking wet or raining? 

Sight tapes, peeps/clarifiers, scopes, scope dots, fiber color since when it pours down it gets rather dark usually....can you keep your bow and or bow string dry?

Do you have the needed supplies to fix these issues?

Do you know how much rain it takes to effect your arrows impact point? Do you know what happens when your entire bow has more water pounding on it then a rock at the bottom of Great Falls? 

That's what I mean....everyone likes to not shoot when it rains...then they get to Nationals, Mids, States, or another big shoot and it rains....what now ? :wink:


----------



## Raider2000 (Oct 21, 2003)

Brown Hornet said:


> Well let's see....do you use anything that will get messed up or not work the same if it is soaking wet or raining?
> 
> Sight tapes, peeps/clarifiers, scopes, scope dots, fiber color since when it pours down it gets rather dark usually....can you keep your bow and or bow string dry?
> 
> ...


That's why I mostly shoot for fun either Rain or Shine, I use a Spot Hogg Real Deal Sight on my hunting rig "the only compound bow I have" with a just big enough peep to see the outline of my sight ring.

I figure that if I've taken a Deer with a down pour on me I can use the same for the shoots.
Granted I may not get the scores that you may get but I still have just as much fun doing it...


----------



## montigre (Oct 13, 2008)

Brown Hornet said:


> Well let's see....do you use anything that will get messed up or not work the same if it is soaking wet or raining?
> 
> Sight tapes, peeps/clarifiers, scopes, scope dots, fiber color since when it pours down it gets rather dark usually....can you keep your bow and or bow string dry?
> 
> ...


I see. The only thing I'm not sure of is the change in my poi since I have not had this bow long enough to learn that. The other stuff I think I have under some measure of control. Thanks for the check list--always helps!!


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

Your POI changing has ZERO to do with getting to know the bow....it has to do with how hard it's raining, light changes, and water in your string and scope. Not the bow.....:wink:


----------



## montigre (Oct 13, 2008)

Brown Hornet said:


> Your POI changing has ZERO to do with getting to know the bow....it has to do with how hard it's raining, light changes, and water in your string and scope. Not the bow.....:wink:


Ah ha...I thought each set up had it's own idiosyncrasies that responded to the weather differently-- If it's just the peep and string and such, then it's not as bad as I thought. This is good news!! 

Yeah, I guess it can be easy to overthink some things....:wink:


----------



## Rattleman (Jul 6, 2004)

Just a hint for you water ponies. Remember the most water that gets into your scope will come from the string. Remember to keep your scope covered when not in use and before uncovering pluck your string to help remove those unwanted water droplets. Oh and yeah don't forget to wear those white tee shirts.


----------



## montigre (Oct 13, 2008)

No white tee shirts!!!! We ladies have to keep you guys wondering about some of nature's mysteries....:zip:


----------



## south-paaw (Jul 3, 2006)

*heheheeeee...*



montigre said:


> No white tee shirts!!!! We ladies have to keep you guys wondering about some of nature's mysteries....:zip:




```

```
reaally doesn't matter if it's white or not... no mysteries here... any T-shirt 

will do jsut fine...:tongue:


----------



## IGluIt4U (Sep 22, 2004)

Well, much to the dismay of the male population of archers present today, it didn't rain.. :frusty: 

But... the course was in EXCELLENT shape and I think most (though probably not quite all) had an excellent time at the field half today. Thanks to Ed and all those who helped prepare for the State shoot.. it showed that you've all worked hard to get things ready.. :yo: :cheers: :thumb:

Hornet should be updating some of the scores once he gets back to the Honeycomb Hideout.. :thumb: :darkbeer:


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

Well that was crappy round :doh: I shot like POO...actually the worst round shooting wise I have shot all year ukey: I think I changed my fiber about 6 times today trying to get a color that would work....even tried a black one  

But we had fun...even though it was MUGGY as all get out.ukey: but the rain stayed away. 

Congrats to my man Sticky who seems to only shoot his best when he shoots with my or Hinky....He shot a new PB today :clap: that makes you two for two the last two times you have shot with me....

I didn't get a TON of scores but I got enough 

Mike Leiter 558
Justin Paulino 554
Ron West 544
Bobby P 540
Rattleman 540
Randy 532 much better then what you were doing at Nats :wink:
Pennysdad 532
Sticky 528 PB
Hornet 523 
Bees 514
Blondstar 507 with 2 ZEROs :wink:
Montigre 499 what is that :noidea:
Nanayak 488
Raider2g 436

I may post pics today....maybe tomorrow :noidea:


----------



## Rattleman (Jul 6, 2004)

IGluIt4U said:


> Well, much to the dismay of the male population of archers present today, it didn't rain.. :frusty:
> 
> But... the course was in EXCELLENT shape and I think most (though probably not quite all) had an excellent time at the field half today. Thanks to Ed and all those who helped prepare for the State shoot.. it showed that you've all worked hard to get things ready.. :yo: :cheers: :thumb:
> 
> Hornet should be updating some of the scores once he gets back to the Honeycomb Hideout.. :thumb: :darkbeer:


Thanks Sticky. I am sure blessed to have Gene help (Do most of the work) and a handfull of others. Montigre did a great job painting the stakes and signs. And everyone else that helped at the work parties. Hopefully the weather will be nicer (not a Muggy) tomorrow. I took some pics and will try and post either later this evening or tomorrow after the Hunter round. By the way Sticky I have the picture of that NICE Crispy that you took from BH.:wink:


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

Rattleman said:


> Thanks Sticky. I am sure blessed to have Gene help (Do most of the work) and a handfull of others. Montigre did a great job painting the stakes and signs. And everyone else that helped at the work parties. Hopefully the weather will be nicer (not a Muggy) tomorrow. I took some pics and will try and post either later this evening or tomorrow after the Hunter round. By the way Sticky I have the picture of that NICE Crispy that you took from BH.:wink:


for the record that wasn't a won crispy.....Sticky and I don't do crispy bets anymore....that's my buddy and was a big congrats on a great PB for him


----------



## mdbowhunter (Oct 22, 2002)

Good shooting...all of ya. :thumbs_up

And Sticky...this is starting to sound like a broken record....congrats on *ANOTHER* PB! :wink:


----------



## IGluIt4U (Sep 22, 2004)

mdbowhunter said:


> Good shooting...all of ya. :thumbs_up
> 
> And Sticky...this is starting to sound like a broken record....congrats on *ANOTHER* PB! :wink:


Just where the hell were you?!?!? We missed ya there today Jerry, but thanks man.. it's startin to work..  

Hornet's right.. we didn't put up any crispies, nor was it even mentioned.. he just came up afterwards and asked me for a Sharpie.. lol 

Thanks Bro.. :cheers: Now, git it workin tomorrow and give me some game, eh?  :wink:


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

I was so proud of you today Sticky....I feel like some of the strides your making I have a hand in  

Aren't you glad I gave you those hinges at the start of the season :wink:

But today was an aberration....I should be back to normal tomorrow....I hope anyway....just a bad day we all have them....but I feel like that was just rust from not shooting really since Nats...the lighting should be normal tomorrow...so I am going after a new PB. :thumb:


----------



## IGluIt4U (Sep 22, 2004)

Brown Hornet said:


> I was so proud of you today Sticky....I feel like some of the strides your making I have a hand in
> 
> Aren't you glad I gave you those hinges at the start of the season :wink:
> 
> But today was an aberration....I should be back to normal tomorrow....I hope anyway....just a bad day we all have them....but I feel like that was just rust from not shooting really since Nats...the lighting should be normal tomorrow...so I am going after a new PB. :thumb:


You have Bro, and yes, the hinges were one of the keys to my progression late this season.. :hail:

I know you had an off day... we all get em, but tomorrow you'll have shot recently, so.......... :chortle: :wink: :cheers:


----------



## Rattleman (Jul 6, 2004)

Pictures from Field round


----------



## Rattleman (Jul 6, 2004)

More Pictures from Field Round


----------



## Rattleman (Jul 6, 2004)

Saved the best for last. Cheers Sticky:darkbeer:


----------



## Rattleman (Jul 6, 2004)

Brown Hornet said:


> for the record that wasn't a won crispy.....Sticky and I don't do crispy bets anymore....that's my buddy and was a big congrats on a great PB for him


That is what Sticky said. But you are a good man for passing one out anyway.:darkbeer: See you in the morning. Now you guys get a good nights rest.


----------



## Rattleman (Jul 6, 2004)

As you all can see in the first set of Pics the lighting was horrible in the morning. Can we say extremely dark. After we started the morning went from hot and muggy and dark to just plain muggy. No morning air. BUT in the afternoon the sun came out and it actually got very nice. Hopefully it will be nice tomorrow. Now it is raining and lightning.


----------



## mdbowhunter (Oct 22, 2002)

IGluIt4U said:


> Just where the hell were you?!?!? We missed ya there today Jerry, but thanks man.. it's startin to work..
> 
> Hornet's right.. we didn't put up any crispies, nor was it even mentioned.. he just came up afterwards and asked me for a Sharpie.. lol
> 
> Thanks Bro.. :cheers: Now, git it workin tomorrow and give me some game, eh?  :wink:


I was there...in spirit. :wink: It's been a lost year archery-wise for me. But...it's been nice to hear about the success of you and others. Keep up the fine shooting!


----------



## GOT LUCKY (Apr 30, 2005)

Rattleman said:


> Saved the best for last. Cheers Sticky:darkbeer:


*Whata mug shot!!!!! 

Congrats Sticky!!....soon you will be sporting Hornet's tennypumps around your neck.......:set1_thinking:....wait...:killpain:.....on second thought....drop a point or two..........*

.


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

GOT LUCKY said:


> *Whata mug shot!!!!!
> 
> Congrats Sticky!!....soon you will be sporting Hornet's tennypumps around your neck.......:set1_thinking:....wait...:killpain:.....on second thought....drop a point or two..........*
> 
> .


That aint gonna happen....remember I had a bad day yesterday....which was still a better day then his avg. :wink:

I got rid of the rust yesterday after not shooting since Nats....today was back to business. 

Sticky got beat by 17 today


----------



## tjandy (Jun 10, 2005)

Brown Hornet said:


> That aint gonna happen....remember I had a bad day yesterday....which was still a better day then his avg. :wink:
> 
> I got rid of the rust yesterday after not shooting since Nats....today was back to business.
> 
> Sticky got beat by 17 today


So yer sayin I ain't gonna hear about how he waxed yer arse tonight?? :noidea: :chortle:


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

tjandy said:


> So yer sayin I ain't gonna hear about how he waxed yer arse tonight?? :noidea: :chortle:


Nope....he shot his avg today for the most part.....and I shot better then I shot at Nats. :wink:


----------



## tjandy (Jun 10, 2005)

Brown Hornet said:


> Nope....he shot his avg today for the most part.....and I shot better then I shot at Nats. :wink:


Sure........ now he'll be all cranky. Thanks BH.  
How you been anyway, haven't spoken to you in a ***** age.


----------



## IGluIt4U (Sep 22, 2004)

Hey.. it was good enough to win first in class.. and get booted up to the A class next year.. .:nyah:  

Great Shooting Hornet!! Congrats on a new PB today.. :thumb: :cheers: 

and a special thanks, not only to those who helped prepare for, organize and run the shoot, AA Archers, but especially to those who traveled from out of state to shoot with us, even though they had to shoot as guests.. :cheers: :yo:

The Hero or, more appropriately, Heroine of the shoot was a Cub shooter, the Daughter of Raider2000, Erin, who shot her first ever field shoot and took home a medal.. CONGRATS ERIN!!!!! :whoo: :whoo: :whoo:


----------



## tjandy (Jun 10, 2005)

IGluIt4U said:


> Hey.. it was good enough to win first in class.. and get booted up to the A class next year.. .:nyah:
> 
> Great Shooting Hornet!! Congrats on a new PB today.. :thumb: :cheers:
> 
> ...


Great job bro. Congrats. :thumb: :whoo:


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

Well we are all done for the year...  

States is over and we all had a great time.....the weather was GREAT today....and so was the range...well everything but one marker :zip: for now anyway ......thanks to AA and the MAA for putting on a great shoot :clap: 

There were 55 shooters....a lot of people that are normally there weren't there this weekend as they had conflicting things going on. We missed ya Hinky and Young Jedi :wink:

But congrats to everyone that shot and won and set new PBs this weekend :clap:

*Pro SMFS* 
Tom Coblentz 554 545 1099
Ron West 544 547 1091

*Pro AMFS *
Mike Leiter 558 555 1113

*AMFS AA*
Justin Paulino 554 550 1104
Joe Magrogan 550 551 1101

*AMFS A*
Ed Bowen (Rattleman) 540 536 1076
Jay Rowland (Pennysdad) 532 533 1065
Randy McCauley 532 531 1063
Darrell Hunt (Hornet) 523 534 1057 (PB today)
Mike Kousan 524 527 1051

*AMFS B*
John Neu (Sticky) 528 517 1045 (PB yesterday)

*SMFS AA*
Larry Hix 544 549 1093
Bob Peterson 541 548 1089
Bob Wise 545 539 1084
Ray May 540 542 1082
Jim Goins 537 N/S 537

*SMFS A*
Wes Reeves 518 521 1039 (won in 3 target shootoff)
Jim Bauman 518 521 1039
Haywood Nicholas 518 518 1036
Bill Lofton 532 N/S 532
Bill Strong (Bees) 514 N/S 514

*SMFS B*
David Slack 506 512 1018
Jesse Williams 496 493 989
Jim Miller 470 480 950

*AFFS A*
Sue Weinstein 538 534 1072
Collen McGowan 517 523 1040
Lisa Rowland (Blondstar) 507 518 1025
Gail Peterson (Montigre) 499 506 10005

*AFFS B*
Krystal Gainer (krys1313) N/S 468 468

*SFFS A*
Faye Wise 502 524 1026
Gwen McMurray 494 500 994

*SFFS B*
Winnie Paris 433 383 816

*SMFSL A*
Larry Worrill 491 496 987

*SMFSL B*
John Knox 284 359 643

*AMFSL B*
Dave Blickenstaff 468 464 932

*AFFSL A*
Sue Blickenstaff 497 500 997

*AMBHFS AA*
Nelson Mengal 530 520 1050
Jeff Cherry 528 512 1040

*SMBHFS C*
Gus Brown 456 469 925
Ed Batch 410 413 823

*SMBH B*
Tom Coulter 415 420 835

*AMBB A *
George Light Jr 452 444 896

*SMBB A*
Alton Smith 454 434 888

*SMBB B*
Peter Thompson 260 N/S 260

*AMFSLRC A*
Peter Severance 470 479 949

*AMFSLRC B*
Alex Dodin 433 431 864

*SMFS Guest*
Jarrett Frame 523 531 1054
Roderick Johnston 494 500 994
Dan Rollins 498 N/S 498
Hank Magee N/S 482 482
Jim Eastman N/S 476 476

*AFFS Guest* 
Susan Erdos (nanayak) 488 476 964 

*CFBB Guest*
Erin Slagle 65 128 193

*AMFS Guest*
Mark Cardwell 511 528 1039

*AMBHFS Guest *
Eugene Slagle (Raider2000) 436 461 897


----------



## VA Vince (Aug 30, 2005)

Congrats on the PB Hornet! Keep it going for indoors. There is another FITA shoot sep. 12-13 and PWA still has our club championship in October.


----------



## GOT LUCKY (Apr 30, 2005)

*WOWSER-----BOWSER!!!!!​
CFBB Guest
Erin Slagle 65 128 193



You gooooooo Girl........almost doubling your first day score....look out guys....she's caught on to how its done........

Congratulations!!!!!*

.


----------



## Moparmatty (Jun 23, 2003)

Great shooting today everyone.

Congrats on the new PB Hornet. :thumb:

And congrats to Bobby P. :thumb: Looks like you got your game back. :thumb:


----------



## Raider2000 (Oct 21, 2003)

IGluIt4U said:


> Hey.. it was good enough to win first in class.. and get booted up to the A class next year.. .:nyah:
> 
> Great Shooting Hornet!! Congrats on a new PB today.. :thumb: :cheers:
> 
> ...


I want to thank every one that was there this weekend, it was great to meet some old friends & make some new ones too & the people that set up everything I really want to thank y-all, it was really worth the trip to come & see what shooting a Field round was all about. 
This was the most fun I've had at a shoot in quite some time & too think I'm hooked but it does mean that I need to really work on my long range skills with my recurve "shooting my compound was fun but I think I can perfect my skills to make this one of my goals on my level of shooting...

*Erin had a blast & got to meet some of her daddy's AT friends, I will admit though she did get upset today a few times but it was because she wanted to get a better score than her ole man but once she saw her self that she did actually improve drematically from even yesterday it was all I could do to contain her.. 
Yes I think I have a future shoter on my hands, I only hope that I can continue to mold her into the pro that I know she can be but still keep it fun for her.*

If any one has a picture of Erin at the award ceremony I'd like a copy of it so that I can put it in her album...


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

VA Vince said:


> Congrats on the PB Hornet! Keep it going for indoors. There is another FITA shoot sep. 12-13 and PWA still has our club championship in October.


We may have to go burn up the FITA boys one more time.... Just don't tell Braden, Rodger and Darryl so we can medal :chortle:


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

Raider it was nice to meet ya finally. . Your little girl is gonna be kicking your butt shortly 

I am not gonna post pics until after I get home tomorrow...I got them all resized and ready to got but didn't feel like posting them tonight. Kind of tired....so I am just gonna get some grub and watch some baseball 

I may have one of Erin...but I think that was one of the ones that didn't come out right. But I know Sticky and Rattleman were snapping pics also...someone got one I am sure....if not Larry got one and someone can get it for ya :thumb:


----------



## Raider2000 (Oct 21, 2003)

Brown Hornet said:


> Raider it was nice to meet ya finally. . Your little girl is gonna be kicking your butt shortly
> 
> I am not gonna post pics until after I get home tomorrow...I got them all resized and ready to got but didn't feel like posting them tonight. Kind of tired....so I am just gonna get some grub and watch some baseball
> 
> I may have one of Erin...but I think that was one of the ones that didn't come out right. But I know Sticky and Rattleman were snapping pics also...someone got one I am sure....if not Larry got one and someone can get it for ya :thumb:


Thanx bud, 

Yeah I can't wait for her to be out scoring me, she's my best bud & who better to get your butt kicked than by your best bud.


----------



## Raider2000 (Oct 21, 2003)

Nanayak said that she is on her way home with a stop in Lancaster before she gets there, She also said that she really appreciated all that the AA Archers & MAA members that worked the shoot to make all this possible, & it was great to see her girls friends & a few of her BOYS too...

Had a great time as usual with the fieldies & can't wait to do this again.

:cheers: Love ya Monti, Blond Star, Chris1313, Sticky, Hornet, & all my other buds that was there....


----------



## south-paaw (Jul 3, 2006)

*very nice indeed....*

great turnout for MD.. nice guest list !! Looks and sounds like it was a great weekend; and

*kudos to all the personal bests'*... !! ..:thumb::thumb:

Hornet.... some AT tweet-tweet... says crispie bets will be back-on next 

season..so go ahead and keep that sharpie, 

your'e gonna need it.......:zip:..

.:lie:....:lol::lol:

good way to finish the season Sticky and Hornet !!!.... i'm 

jealous...:sad::sad:


----------



## Rattleman (Jul 6, 2004)

Here is Slingshot and the scrawney gut on the Hunter round


----------



## Rattleman (Jul 6, 2004)

Blondestar and her better half (Pennysdad)


----------



## Rattleman (Jul 6, 2004)

Sue Weinstein (State Champion AFFS) ans Mike Leiter (PMFS State Champion)


----------



## Rattleman (Jul 6, 2004)

Raider2000 said:


> If any one has a picture of Erin at the award ceremony I'd like a copy of it so that I can put it in her album...


This is the only one that I was able to get. Sorry for the quality.


----------



## Rattleman (Jul 6, 2004)

Couple of NANAYAK


----------



## Rattleman (Jul 6, 2004)

Hornet and Sticky and his jump to A Class


----------



## Raider2000 (Oct 21, 2003)

Rattleman said:


> This is the only one that I was able to get. Sorry for the quality.


That is great sir, thank you..


----------



## IGluIt4U (Sep 22, 2004)

Brown Hornet said:


> Raider it was nice to meet ya finally. . Your little girl is gonna be kicking your butt shortly
> 
> I am not gonna post pics until after I get home tomorrow...I got them all resized and ready to got but didn't feel like posting them tonight. Kind of tired....so I am just gonna get some grub and watch some baseball
> 
> I may have one of Erin...but I think that was one of the ones that didn't come out right. But I know Sticky and Rattleman were snapping pics also...someone got one I am sure....if not Larry got one and someone can get it for ya :thumb:


Yep.. I got some pics, been workin on gettin em uploaded and I'll post em up tomorrow.. :thumb:

Great shootin everybody, a great shoot all the way around.. :thumb: :cheers:


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

Wow, looks like you folks had a very good turn out and some really good scores. I spent the day working on targets on my range and often thought of what was going on "up north". 

I'm glad the rain held off, but I was kinda looking forward to some wet t-shirts pix. :tongue:

Congrats to all who toed the line!


----------



## IGluIt4U (Sep 22, 2004)

pragmatic_lee said:


> Wow, looks like you folks had a very good turn out and some really good scores. I spent the day working on targets on my range and often thought of what was going on "up north".
> 
> I'm glad the rain held off, but I was kinda looking forward to some wet t-shirts pix. :tongue:
> 
> Congrats to all who toed the line!


So was I.. .:zip:  Though, there may be a couple pics with sweat soaked ones from Saturday... :chortle: :chortle: :wink:

I'll try to get mine up tonite. :thumb:


----------



## bowhunter_va_28 (Apr 28, 2003)

*that's funny*



IGluIt4U said:


> So was I.. .:zip:  Though, there may be a couple pics with sweat soaked ones from Saturday... :chortle: :chortle: :wink:
> 
> I'll try to get mine up tonite. :thumb:


  :embara:


----------



## IGluIt4U (Sep 22, 2004)

bowhunter_va_28 said:


> :embara:


Pics, pics.. get yer mind outta the gutter.. geez.. it's only Monday!!


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

IGluIt4U said:


> Pics, pics.. get yer mind outta the gutter.. geez.. it's only Monday!!


:chortle: he did get ya 

I should be home in about an hour and will start putting mine on then :thumb:


----------



## JF from VA (Dec 5, 2002)

First of all, thanks to all at AA Archers and MAA who did a great job on this shoot: Ed, Bob, Colleen, and all the other AAA members. Also, had a good time shooting with Hornet, Sticky, and Mark Cardwell. I guess my presence brings out the best in other shooters: Sticky jumped up a class, Mark shot great, and Hornet burned up the course.


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

JF from VA said:


> First of all, thanks to all at AA Archers and MAA who did a great job on this shoot: Ed, Bob, Colleen, and all the other AAA members. Also, had a good time shooting with Hornet, Sticky, and Mark Cardwell. I guess my presence brings out the best in other shooters: Sticky jumped up a class, Mark shot great, and Hornet burned up the course.


It was great shooting with you yesterday 

You and Mark shot great yesterday.....I had a good round but I am still salty about those 2 bunnies....and that 19/17 and the 3 kiss outs :doh: That cost me my 540 :doh:


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

*Sat's Field Round*

Well here we go with some pics 

Here are some pics from the practice range Sat morning....Nanayak, Bees, Nana and Raider, Sue Weinstein and Randy (slingshot) with montigre and Sticky in the background


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

Mike Leiter, Bobby P, and slingshot....Colleen laying down the law....Blondstar, Pennysdad, Bees and Sticky (sporting the new spoiler eyes ) ....Bobby P


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

slingshot....Sticky workin' on the bunny....slingshot and Sticky on the bunny, this sucker cost me on the hunter round  I don't know why everyone always wants to make the 30 so tough :doh: and some freakcurvers :wink:


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

Sue Blickenstaff and Peter Severance....some of a target that cost everyone in my group dearly on Sun but me :wink:


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

Random pics....the one guy had a very interesting anchor :wink:


----------



## mdbowhunter (Oct 22, 2002)

Brown Hornet said:


> Mike Leiter, Bobby P, and slingshot....Colleen laying down the law....Blondstar, Pennysdad, Bees and Sticky (sporting the new spoiler eyes ) ....Bobby P


Looks like Mikey (aka...the scrawny guy) was taking a nap....or thinking about swating a Hornet. :wink:


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

Sticky working on his PB  We burnt this 60 UP....well two of us did....somebody messed up ONCE :wink: 

The group in front of us shooting the 80....


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

Mike , Ron West and Tom Coblentz shooting the 15....


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

Justin Paulino....Sue and Colleen.....

man do I wish I had the video going on Colleen for her little display :chortle:


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

mdbowhunter said:


> Looks like Mikey (aka...the scrawny guy) was taking a nap....or thinking about swating a Hornet. :wink:


Check the scores.....he got stung :wink:


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

*Day 2*

and here are some pics from Day 2 

Sticky trying to focus on the task at hand....and check out the new specs 

Everyone listening to the morning announcements..... young love 

JF from VA and Mark on one of the first targets of the day.....


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

JF from VA.....Rattleman and Mike Kousan....

I was playing with camera settings some today so some of these pics are a little grainy :doh:


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

Mark and JF from VA and skinny man proving us with a great how's my form pic


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

Rattleman....love the shirt 

and is it me or does Justin have a "glow" going on....must be the glow of a champion :wink:


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

JF from VA and Mark....Sticky calling arrows on the 19/17


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

Ed when did you guys start hanging targets with red pins? :noidea: Or maybe a better question is...STICKY how far is this target :zip:


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

My Nano's on the 15


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

Great job on the signs :thumb:

We even had a 3 target shootoff between Wes Reeves and Jim Bauman for the title in SMFS...Wes ended up winning. He is on the left.


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

More pics from the shootoff


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

The final target of the shoot off....the 36 yd fan.

as a side note if you look at the top corner of the board going across the very top of the target you will see an arrow....the AFFS winner Sue Weinstien tried to create a new target...the 56yd fan :doh: She still shot a 534


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

Guest awards


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

More awards


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

more awards


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

Last of the awards....


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

Sticky....Welcome to A Class....great shooting buddy 

and the Peanut Gallery :chortle:


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

NOW....there was ONE controversy.....

it seems.....that someone was trying to get an upper hand on her competition....

Hey Montigre....there is no such thing as a 45 yd shot on the 53 WU :doh:


----------



## Moparmatty (Jun 23, 2003)

Those new red target pins are nice! :thumb:

And I can only guess how Slingshot got his new name. :chortle:
Was his A7 for sale after the woops on the 60? LMAO!!!!!


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

Moparmatty said:


> Those new red target pins are nice! :thumb:
> 
> And I can only guess how Slingshot got his new name. :chortle:
> Was his A7 for sale after the woops on the 60? LMAO!!!!!


Slingshot has been his name...you didn't notice his Angel belt at Nats? But he shot pretty good. 532 531

That whoops didn't belong to him....you know what my Nano's look like. The yellow X10s were slingshots.....that whoops belongs to the same person that installed the new red target pins on the hunter half :zip:


----------



## nanayak (Dec 6, 2008)

Picts look great Hornet... give me a day & I'll have mine posted... :wink:

Congrats to all! And a very big Thank You to MAA & AA Archers!


----------



## montigre (Oct 13, 2008)

Brown Hornet said:


> NOW....there was ONE controversy.....
> 
> it seems.....that someone was trying to get an upper hand on her competition....
> 
> Hey Montigre....there is no such thing as a 45 yd shot on the 53 WU :doh:


Oops!!....Sniffed too much paint fumes.....
:zip::embara::embara:


----------



## Raider2000 (Oct 21, 2003)

Hey I just found my best side for the camera. 










Again I had a blast there this weekend Thank you AA Archers & MAA for such a great course & ofcorse Erin can't stop talking about it  I'm definitly liking the challenge that Field has to offer so you guys-n-gals may be seeing more of me on the range next year.


----------



## montigre (Oct 13, 2008)

Raider2000 said:


> Hey I just found my best side for the camera.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Glad you and Erin could make it up and that it was such a positive experience for your little girl. We'll always have a spot for you two. :wink:


----------



## montigre (Oct 13, 2008)

nanayak said:


> Picts look great Hornet... give me a day & I'll have mine posted... :wink:
> 
> Congrats to all! And a very big Thank You to MAA & AA Archers!


Thanks for comin down. Next year you'll have many more field shoots under your belt....gotta get you up to the As now....:wink:


----------



## montigre (Oct 13, 2008)

Brown Hornet said:


> Last of the awards....


Woo Hoo, Rattleman, ya finally did it, buddy!!!!! :wink:


----------



## Moparmatty (Jun 23, 2003)

Brown Hornet said:


> Slingshot has been his name...you didn't notice his Angel belt at Nats? But he shot pretty good. 532 531
> 
> That whoops didn't belong to him....you know what my Nano's look like. The yellow X10s were slingshots.....that whoops belongs to the same person that installed the new red target pins on the hunter half :zip:


I didn't see Slingshot's other arrow hiding under Sticky's Fatties. :chortle:

Way to ruin a nice group Sticky. LOL!!!!


----------



## nanayak (Dec 6, 2008)

montigre said:


> Thanks for comin down. Next year you'll have many more field shoots under your belt....gotta get you up to the As now....:wink:


It was a blast! Got the signatures on my shirt... all over it too :wink:

A class, huh??? :set1_thinking:





:scared:


:faint:


:chimpeep:


:nono:

Keep me in B class for now... I'm having too much fun there... :becky:


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

nanayak said:


> It was a blast! Got the signatures on my shirt... all over it too :wink:
> 
> A class, huh??? :set1_thinking:
> 
> ...



You have even more fun in A Class....ask Sticky how much fun he had over the weekend :wink:

I know I have more fun the better I shoot  

I am looking to make the BIG JUMP for next year....AA


----------



## nanayak (Dec 6, 2008)

Brown Hornet said:


> You have even more fun in A Class....ask Sticky how much fun he had over the weekend :wink:
> 
> I know I have more fun the better I shoot
> 
> I am looking to make the BIG JUMP for next year....AA


Thanks Hornet, but lemme get a few more field courses under my quiver... still trying to figure out what I'm doing... 

Can't wait to see you make the jump... :thumb: It's not gonna take long.

But regardless, I still can have a lotta fun... just ask the girls... 

And I'm bringing out the Prestige next year for field....  That'll help make the move....


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

nanayak said:


> Thanks Hornet, but lemme get a few more field courses under my quiver... still trying to figure out what I'm doing...
> 
> Can't wait to see you make the jump... :thumb: It's not gonna take long.
> 
> ...


Figure out what your doing....set your sight, put your scope on the dot and make a good shot. 

Yep....I am getting closer to where I SHOULD be...maybe next year I will actually practice :wink: that's gotta be worth at least 10-15 points :chortle:

I would keep shooting what your shooting....:wink:


----------



## montigre (Oct 13, 2008)

nanayak said:


> But regardless, I still can have a lotta fun... just ask the girls...


But Nana, there's fun and then there's FUN...:wink: a sip of that nectar and you won't want to look back!!! :wink:


----------



## nanayak (Dec 6, 2008)

Brown Hornet said:


> Figure out what your doing....set your sight, put your scope on the dot and make a good shot.
> 
> Yep....I am getting closer to where I SHOULD be...maybe next year I will actually practice :wink: that's gotta be worth at least 10-15 points :chortle:
> 
> I would keep shooting what your shooting....:wink:


:set1_thinking:

Maybe I can get a few lessons... :chortle:
But remember, I'm new at this game, so.... :noidea: And I'm still haven't decided to shoot Green or Red... maybe the Ultra will see another season....:wink:

And get yer hinny on the range, practice and let's see the Hornet push up a class. 



montigre said:


> But Nana, there's fun and then there's FUN...:wink: a sip of that nectar and you won't want to look back!!! :wink:



What? We didn't have fun??? Come on... how many times did we let down because of laughing too hard..... but I'll see about fixing the sight tape and getting my hunter game up. :wink: That and a new knee might help... 

Hey Monti... interested in giving a few lessons to this New Englander???


----------



## montigre (Oct 13, 2008)

nanayak said:


> :set1_thinking:
> What? We didn't have fun??? Come on... how many times did we let down because of laughing too hard..... but I'll see about fixing the sight tape and getting my hunter game up. :wink: That and a new knee might help...
> Hey Monti... interested in giving a few lessons to this New Englander???


Sure, you have an open invite to shoot w/ me, but at time it will be the blind leading the blind.....Hey, that may be funny too. Gotta get in before I have my surgery. WIll be pretty much starting over from scratch afterward....:wink:


----------



## nanayak (Dec 6, 2008)

montigre said:


> Sure, you have an open invite to shoot w/ me, but at time it will be the blind leading the blind.....Hey, that may be funny too. Gotta get in before I have my surgery. WIll be pretty much starting over from scratch afterward....:wink:


The blind leading the blind... :set1_thinking:

That could be kinda funny... :chortle:

Thanks for the invite...  :cheers:


----------



## Jbird (May 21, 2002)

*Nanayak*

Bring yourself down to Lunenburg, MA this weekend for the New England Champs and get a little more experience. There will be girls to shoot with. This is always a great shoot and finishes up our field season. There is always a crew from CT that come. 28 Field on Sat and 28 Hunter on Sun.
Jbird


----------



## nanayak (Dec 6, 2008)

Jbird said:


> Bring yourself down to Lunenburg, MA this weekend for the New England Champs and get a little more experience. There will be girls to shoot with.
> This is always a great shoot and finishes up our field season. There is always a crew from CT that come.
> Jbird


Darling, that's already on the schedule. The last of the Field Shoots for the year. I'll be there, rain or shine.


----------



## Jbird (May 21, 2002)

*Cool*

See you there. You'll probably get to shoot with my wife on Sunday.
Jbird


----------



## Rattleman (Jul 6, 2004)

Just a quick question? Other then Bobby P. where were the other shooters from Cumberland Bowhunter this past weekend???


----------



## IGluIt4U (Sep 22, 2004)

Rattleman said:


> Just a quick question? Other then Bobby P. where were the other shooters from Cumberland Bowhunter this past weekend???


Hangin tree stands??? :lol: :noidea:


----------



## Bees (Jan 28, 2003)

Rattleman said:


> Just a quick question? Other then Bobby P. where were the other shooters from Cumberland Bowhunter this past weekend???


Obviously they stayed home, Cumberland must be too far out of the loop.


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

Rattleman said:


> Just a quick question? Other then Bobby P. where were the other shooters from Cumberland Bowhunter this past weekend???


Not only Cumberland... There were a bunch of MD shooters missing....

Hinky and Young Jedi were the only ones I know of with a real reason for being MIA.


----------



## IGluIt4U (Sep 22, 2004)

Brown Hornet said:


> Not only Cumberland... There were a bunch of MD shooters missing....
> 
> Hinky and Young Jedi were the only ones I know of with a real reason for being MIA.


Yea, those two were genuinely skeered!! :lol: :wink:


----------



## nanayak (Dec 6, 2008)

Brown Hornet said:


> Not only Cumberland... There were a bunch of MD shooters missing....
> 
> Hinky and Young Jedi were the only ones I know of with a real reason for being MIA.


Guess the promise of cookies doesn't work on Fieldies....


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

nanayak said:


> Guess the promise of cookies doesn't work on Fieldies....


No we like beer and ice cream.....:wink:


----------



## nanayak (Dec 6, 2008)

Brown Hornet said:


> No we like beer and ice cream.....:wink:


Beer and ice cream??

No beer.. but ya should know my cooler's always stocked.... :wink:

I'll have to think about the ice cream... :chortle::zip:


----------



## blondstar (Aug 15, 2006)

Bees said:


> Obviously they stayed home, Cumberland must be too far out of the loop.


Bees I don't want to here did not see you there on Sunday


----------



## Bees (Jan 28, 2003)

blondstar said:


> Bees I don't want to here did not see you there on Sunday


to far out of the loop :wink:


----------



## IGluIt4U (Sep 22, 2004)

Pic.. we need pics.. 

Oh.. that would be me.. :becky:

Well, we had a pretty good turnout, as evidenced by these pics taken as the first morning announcements began... Thanks again to all who traveled vast distances to take a beating. :lol: :cheers:


----------



## IGluIt4U (Sep 22, 2004)

Sorry about that first image... I give up tryin to make it smaller.. :lol:

The press corps... 










Now, some shootin pics.. .a couple of top shooters in this group ahead of us on day 1.. and in the background you can see a couple more groups teeing off.. :thumb:










Couple of random targets..(no, not ours) the first a 60yd the second..... perhaps a 50? 45?


----------



## IGluIt4U (Sep 22, 2004)

Some of the archers shooting on day 1...


----------



## IGluIt4U (Sep 22, 2004)

Colleen givin the boyz the whatfer... 










Tallyin up day 1's scores.... :darkbeer:


----------



## IGluIt4U (Sep 22, 2004)

Day 2, the Hunter Round...










Wonder why Hornet and I have the same pics.. :chortle: :chortle: Guess we gotta switch up, eh?? 










Tried to catch him just as he released.. I was slow.. :lol:










few more...










Ed's Killer Bunny


----------



## IGluIt4U (Sep 22, 2004)

More top notch shootin action... :thumb:



















The end of day 2.. awaiting the tallies and announcements... 

The motley crew.. with Pennysdad givin me the 'look'..


----------



## JF from VA (Dec 5, 2002)

Good pics!


----------



## IGluIt4U (Sep 22, 2004)

Not sure whether to call em the 'Terrible Twosome' or... 'Double Trouble'.. :noidea:










The now INFAMOUS Mystery Pin...  (Ed.. you need to check all them ones down in the hole.. especially the walkups.. ) Thanks to Mike (I think) for settin it straight.. as best he could, for those that followed on Day 2.. :thumb:










Some of our well known AT award recipients.. notice the Queen??? :hail:

(sorry, my camera angle sucked for these.. )


----------



## IGluIt4U (Sep 22, 2004)

A few more of our winners... :thumb:


















































































Some real talent sittin at these tables... :thumb: :cheers:


----------



## IGluIt4U (Sep 22, 2004)

Dangit... I'm hatin photobucket tonite.. :frusty:  :darkbeer:


----------



## nanayak (Dec 6, 2008)

IGluIt4U said:


> Not sure whether to call em the 'Terrible Twosome' or... 'Double Trouble'.. :noidea:


Us??? Trouble???? :nono: :becky:

But... don't forget Krys.....

TRIPLETS!!!!!!!!!! :whoo::banana:


----------



## Raider2000 (Oct 21, 2003)

IGluIt4U said:


> Not sure whether to call em the 'Terrible Twosome' or... 'Double Trouble'.. :noidea:


Looks like a little too much fun was going on there, what was on that Dollar there that made em giggle that much?¿?


----------



## nanayak (Dec 6, 2008)

Ok.. finally able to get the picts loaded.... 

Opening Announcements... and Awesome Signs














Raider .... and a good target for me... can't remember if it 50 or 55.. but it was enough to make my day.. :thumb::becky:














Princess Erin... Daughter of Raider...


----------



## nanayak (Dec 6, 2008)

Raider2000 said:


> Looks like a little too much fun was going on there, what was on that Dollar there that made em giggle that much?¿?


:zip:

:becky:

It was well earned by Monti.. very well earned.. :wink::thumb:


----------



## nanayak (Dec 6, 2008)

More picts.... Day 2

Pennysdad, Blondstar, and Monti... notice the matching bow and shirt... and Raider and the Princess














Con3 (Mark)








Rattleman... had to get front and back views of that shirt... looks like he took it outta my Cabana... :wink:


----------



## nanayak (Dec 6, 2008)

More picts...


----------



## nanayak (Dec 6, 2008)

Last of my picts..


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

Man.....I think we need to send the hat around to get Rattleman some longer shorts :doh:


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

IGluIt4U said:


> Wonder why Hornet and I have the same pics.. :chortle: :chortle: Guess we gotta switch up, eh??
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Because we are always in the BEST GROUP 

sweet pic by the way....and for the record that is a pic of someone that shoots a release correctly


----------

